# Bailey Damp Problems



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

Have any other Bailey Motorhome Owners experienced problems with damp in their vans. If so was the cause discovered, the fault rectified and the damp dealt with to their satisfaction.

Thank you

Maz 49


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Interesting post, can we ask for more details please.

cabby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes please, year and model and the considered entry point for water ingress would be helpful.

Is this damp or water ingress? As I believe that if there is no wood in the construction then it cannot suffer damp to any degree that would require extensive remedial work.

Gerry


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

well technically there is a wooden floor but its laminated via foam to a fibreglass outer layer so there shouldn't be damp but there might be water ingress. Someone on Facebook was saying they had water ingress around the nearside wheelarch interface with the floor, I wonder if this is the same person.


----------



## bagel (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, have had damp/ water ingress problems, some dealt with but still stuck with a water ingress problem via roof which they cannot find cause of so cannot rectify, depressing!! Very limited internet where we are staying so will leave it there for now.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Waspes certainly had damp problems, see his post here: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/231-bailey-motorhomes/114947-bailey-740-water-ingress.html

The youtube clip is: www.youtube.com/embed/kugH8bU_44Y


----------



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

Apologies have only just seen the posts regarding our damp problem. We have a 2013 Bailey Approach 740 SE which we purchased from new.

Our damp problems do relate to the floor. Much of the rear floor under the bed registered damp readings in excess of 50%, not good news.

The motor home went back to the dealers where they replaced the seal on the under bed hatch as the old one had perished for some reason (one of the areas of ingress), removed the dark grey side skirts, dried the van out and replaced and resealed the skirts (second point of ingress, seemingly the seal was not good). When we picked the van up we were delighted that they had got the damp readings down to under 10% and in many places down to 0%. So even though the floor is supposedly a special construction it still gets and holds damp.

We collected the motor home and went off to the Malvern Show. On our return we emptied the van completely and have now discovered more damp under the right hand side bench seat. This damp extends the length of the seat going out to halfway across the central corridor, in the large cupboard under the sink and under the cooker. There is also a small amount of damp between the toilet and the shower.

The van goes back to the dealers tomorrow for them to try and resolve these damp issues.


----------



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

I wish! that's what we thought too.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That does seem a disproportionate amount of damp problems for one vehicle.

I would be seeking written confirmation from the dealer of EXACTLY what problems they have repaired and they have done to cure them together with written details of how long they guarantee those works (just in case of issues further down the line you will have some ammunition) 

Hopefully you wont need it, but best to be prepared.

Andy


----------



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

Fortunately Bailey give a 6 year water ingress warranty but yes we will be seeking some additional guarantees.

Maz


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Once you get issues to the degree you describe I would get rid of it, the problems will come back leter.


Maybe a one off Friday afternoon van?


Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After all the promotion hype I would be very upset if this was my van.What are they doing about it, not a new replacement I bet.

cabby


----------



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

I certainly do not want a new replacement, more on that later, I am going back to dealers next week ( they are still working on van) dealer has photos of what he has found, which he will show us,I want a written statement of what the cause was and what they did to fix it. I will then be approaching Bailey to give a further 4 year warranty on structual floor issues,damp issues and water ingress. When Bailey 1st released the Motorhomes the Warranty on water ingress was 10 years,when we came to buy ours 3 years in to production they reduced it to six years, with an option to BUY a further 4 years, I think that is the least they should do. The van is our 3rd Motorhome and we think the best ( apart from damp problem). New vehicles can and will have problems any and all Manufacturers, it is how those Manufacturers respond to problems that gives them loyal customers, watch this space. cheers shandy 0146, Maz49s other half.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Water ingress once but no (known) damp*

We had one issue which was never repeated.

Back in Easter this year we were in the Outer Hebridies and stuck in Castlebay in 60mph winds, rain and hail. I pulled up a hill and stopped to discuss plans out of the window with the other van in our party. At this point maybe 25 - 50ml of water peed out from the top right hand corner of the front sunroof blind. Just where the screw holds the blind to the ceiling.

2 days later, now in better weather and on North Uist we camped on uneven ground. We had both of the right hand wheels up on chocks for the night. When we dropped it off the chocks, water, similar volumes, again poured in, this time from the back right hand side of the roof blind (ie. down the drivers (my) neck).

This holiday was just after I fitted the solar and I was really worried that it was something I had one, but I went through and checked everything again but found nothing. I did put some screws in my brackets, but these were all diligently sealed. The cable entry is also double sealed and doesn't face direction of travel.

Now we are in September, we have slept in the van in absolute torrential rain, have drive on motorways at 60mph in driving rain and have used the van for about 30 nights. This water ingress has never repeated. I have regularly checked the van when stored and again have found no evidence at all of any issue.

I am therefore at a loss as to what caused it and if it will ever come back. I guess it might be just one of those things but it is in the back of my mind and when I hear the rain really hard in the night I do go and move my SLR from where it lives behind the driver seat.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Apparently we had a damp problem in our Bailey SE760, although we hadn't realised until we came to trade it in. Part way through the handover process at SMC they informed us that testing of the floor in the rear offside seat locker showed damp of 80%. As it was covered by the 10 year warranty they weren't too worried and I understand that the Bailey sold it quite quickly so presumably the problem had been fixed. We were quite upset about it at the time though because the main reason that swayed us when choosing our 1st MH was that Bailey's could not suffer from damp. 

Linda


----------



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

I agree, never expected damp in a Bailey, especially a new van. In fact one of the salesmen told us that if we purchased a Bailey we would never need to have a damp test again, thank goodness we ignored him.

Maz 49


----------

